# Headset funktioniert bei Skype nicht



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Also wie der Titel bereits sagt, habe ich das Problem, dass Skype das mikro meines Headsets nicht erkennt.

- Ja, der Stecker wurde bereits in die richtige Buxe ( rosa ) gesteckt.

- Ich besitze Vista.

- Habe bereits Google verwendet, aber hab nach unzähligen anderen hoffnungslosen Foren ohne Lösung es aufgegeben.

Bitte helft mir, ich weiß keinen Rat mehr.

mfg
Vrocas


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir war einfach das Headset am Arsch. Ich hab 1 Tag vorher gestkyped ihne Probleme...am nächsten Tag gings Mikro net mehr und kurze Zeit danach hatten die Kopfhöhrer auch nen Schaden.
Aber vllt. hast du in den Soundeinstellungen was umgestellt. Ich würde da mal bissl rumspielen und bei Skype haste ja auch ein Optionsmenü. Gehts jetzt nur bei Skype net oder auch so? Ich würds mal mit Computer testen, also Sound aufnehmen lassen. Wenns dann net geht isses Headset wahrscheins am Arsch. Auch gibts von Skype eine Hilfe im Internet, an was es liegen kann. Musste halt bissl googlen. (ich habs glaub gefunden Skype Headest funkioniert nicht oder so).
Aber auf keinen Fall nen Soundtreiber löschen... das hab ich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.buffed.de...ftopic3113.html
http://www.buffed.de...fon%2Bmikrophon


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Am Headset kanns 100% net liegen, habs heut erst gekauft.

Es scheint mir eher so, als würde mein Computer das Headset nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2010)

Aktionen > Optionen > Audioeinstellung > Richtigen Input auswählen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Am Headset kanns 100% net liegen, habs heut erst gekauft.
> 
> Es scheint mir eher so, als würde mein Computer das Headset nicht richtig erkennen.



Also es ist ja wohl kein USB Headset. Also dürfte es auch keinen Treiber haben oder?
Also ich würde mal das probieren, was der Typ in den Links sagt.
Manchmal gehts auch nicht, weil bei irgendwelchen Eisntellungen irgendein Häkchen falsch gesetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In den Soundoptionen (XP hats, bei Vista hab ich kp müsste es aba au geben) würd ich mal bissl rumprobieren. Der PC erkennts und Skype net oder erkennens beide net? Weil wensn der PC erkennt muss es ja an Skype liegen. Dann würde ich an den Optionen was ändern und wie gesagt das machen, was der Support im Link vorschlägt.


----------



## tirbl3 (15. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aktionen > Optionen > Audioeinstellung > Richtigen Input auswählen.


Jo genau da würde ich auch mal gucken und wo hast du den Stecker denn reingesteckt, bei den Frontanschlüssen oder hinten. 
Wenn du es vorne eingesteckt hast würde ich es mal hinten probieren, dann hat das bei mit nämlich auch erst funktioniert.

MfG
tribl3


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Jo, habs hinten und vorne probiert, geht beides nicht.

@Alkopopsteuer

Genau auf diese Links hat mich google auch geführt, ich werden aus denen aber irgendwie net schlau 

Ich hab maln Screen gemacht, aus der systemsteuerung unter "Sound".

http://img22.myimg.de/mymicsucks82a3e.jpg


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Der erkennt den Rosastecker wohl net. Da keine Treiber und dergleichen dabei sind bei Headsets (außer vllt. bei US ist wohl der Rosastecker am Arsch. Weil ich glaube nicht, dass er nicht mit deinem PC kompatibel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ICh würde mal ein ReferrenzHeadset nehmen und es anschließen. Wenn das geht müsste eigentlich das neue Headset kaputt sein (also ich glaube echt nicht, dass es verschiedene Arten von den Rosa Steckern gibt).


----------



## Powerflower (15. Januar 2010)

es funktioniert nur in skype nicht?
hmm steck es mal an einen beliebeigen port der dafür ausgelegt wurde ein und spiel in den einstellungen rum aber in denen von skype! sollte da wirklich nix davon funzen ist dien headset villt. auch nicht kopatibel zu skype... oder das microkabel ist irgendwo innen gebrochen und es besteht kein kontakt mehr... im notfall lässt du es halt tauschen und gleich im markt deiner wahl testen ob es funktioniert


----------

